# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Carina 3. dio

## znatizeljna

vidim da je topic zamr'o pa da ga malo podignem.
Bila ja danas na carini...ma divota  :Rolling Eyes:  
Da vas ne gnjavim samo ću vam reći kako žene sa carine kad misle da ih nitko ne sluša, za platnene pelene govore pelene, a ne gačice   :Grin:

----------


## petarpan

> dječja oprema?
> 
> 
> prolazi li iš od toga?


Samo mala napomena- odjeća i obuća su tekstil i ne spadaju pod dječju opremu, kao što to i nisu...
Zna se šta je oprema...
I da, kinderbeti i prematalice su namještaj, isto nisu oprema...  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> samo ću vam reći kako žene sa carine kad misle da ih nitko ne sluša, za platnene pelene govore pelene, a ne gačice


 :shock:   :Laughing:

----------


## znatizeljna

> znatizeljna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> samo ću vam reći kako žene sa carine kad misle da ih nitko ne sluša, za platnene pelene govore pelene, a ne gačice  
> 
> 
>  :shock:


daj zamisli...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## roby

Znači ne gine me carina na ovi mojih 5 pelenica X 16 $ a još potarina ili što već od 50 E!!! Ne kontam da ti i na poštarinu naplate carinu  :shock: . Užas. Bolje da sam prvo ovaj topic pročitala pa onda naručivala.....Sad ću 5 ME pelena platiti kao suho zlato, Objesit ću ih oko vrata i hodati gradom.... ili ih pojesti.

----------


## roby

Ispravak 50$ poštarine.

----------


## roby

Stiglo, nije carinjeno!!! Piše oslobođeno carine!   :Klap:

----------


## roby

Stiglo, nije carinjeno!!! Piše oslobođeno carine!   :Klap:

----------


## -tajana-

Na osječku adresu? Super  :D , ali ne mogu vjerovati, izgleda da su se tete na carini popravile.

----------


## roby

Vjeruj, vjeruj..... dobro na Višnjevačku adresu   :Grin:  .

----------


## may

ma ne vjerujem ni ja....  :shock:  a mene opalili za jedan promo paket od ME, davno je bilo ali.....

----------


## roby

Dugo je sreća trajala. Sad će  me cariniti za 26 funti baby gaćica....  :Evil or Very Mad:   , a sutra vjerovatno na 40 funti....
SAd naručujem samo od naših dobavljača.
Ne kužim kako mi je onda pisalo oslobođeno carine...

----------


## may

> Dugo je sreća trajala. Sad će  me cariniti za 26 funti baby gaćica....   , a sutra vjerovatno na 40 funti....
> SAd naručujem samo od naših dobavljača.
> Ne kužim kako mi je onda pisalo oslobođeno carine...


kakve baby gaćice?
oslobođenje je očito bilo početnička sreća...

----------


## roby

Baby gaćice-platnene pelene!
Jel postoji kakav pravilnik, na 26 funti, kaže oslobođeno carine, znači samo PDV 104 kune mi poštar naplatio??? I račun uopče nisu ostavili u vrečici. Mogu kako hoće i što hoće...
Kad se sjetim da mi još 2 paketa stižu   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------


## may

> Baby gaćice-platnene pelene!
> Jel postoji kakav pravilnik, na 26 funti, kaže oslobođeno carine, znači samo PDV 104 kune mi poštar naplatio??? I račun uopče nisu ostavili u vrečici. Mogu kako hoće i što hoće...
> Kad se sjetim da mi još 2 paketa stižu   .


ako sam dobro shvatila,platila si samo porez ? ne i carinu? porez nikako ne možeš izbjeći...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ako sam dobro shvatila,platila si samo porez ? ne i carinu? porez nikako ne možeš izbjeći...


Nema carine na pakete iz EU, samo porez.

----------


## roby

Ma da porez, ali oderaše me, brate.... Na 260 kn 104 kune poreza i svih ostalih nameta... 
Manit ću se ja internet trgovine. A još 3 paketa mi dolaze....   :Mad:

----------


## roby

A prvi paket bio 136 dolara i apsolutno ništa nisam platila... A u ove 104 kune, 76 država ostatak Hr.Pošta.
NIšta ne kužim.

----------


## -tajana-

Znala sam ja da se osječke carinice ne mogu popraviti   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------


## roby

Kakva su iskustva sa Zagrebačkom carinom? Ako je bolje da tamo ubuduće šaljem...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Kakva su iskustva sa Zagrebačkom carinom? Ako je bolje da tamo ubuduće šaljem...


  :Laughing:  


Sorry.  :Embarassed:  Loša iskustva.  :Grin:

----------


## roby

Ne znam dali da se smijem ili plačem...
Zadnji paket sam preusmjerila u ZG!!!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Tilja

Meni fakat nije jasno kako se to kod nas radi... riječka carinarnica ne naplaćuje carinu jer valjda kuže da da pelene spadaju u onu grupu na što se ne plaća carina
nisu mi carinu zaračunali čak ni na preschoolians cipelice

tako da ne znam kako ovi službenici u vašim carinarnicama mogu tako zafrkavati ljude kad postoje propisi i tablice na koje se možete pozvati  :?

----------


## -tajana-

Ja sa ZG carinom imam dobra iskustva (nadam se da neću požaliti   :Laughing:  ).

----------


## may

pisalo se već o tome, pelene od celuloze ne podliježu carini a ove podliježu..čak nisam ni sigurna jesi li ove i navedene.. uglavnom, ne rade ništa na svoju ruku, treba mijenjati zakone...
neka me netko ispravi ako sam u krivu...

----------


## roby

NE podliježe dječja oprema carini, tako mi teta carinik rekla.
Ovako PDV 5o i nešto kuna, 10% nekih carinskih troškova i to ispadne njihovih troškova 76 kuna.
 Ovo ostalo mi uzeo poštar-28 kuna  :Laughing:  .
Zato mi nije jasno ni što sad pošta uzima kad mi je stigao paket ME iz Canade nitko ništa nije zaračunao, na paketu napisano oslobođeno carine. POštar zazvonio, dao mi paket i ćao arhitekti...
Zaključak -carinice više vole ME od bG-bamboo!!!  :Grin:

----------


## roby

NE podliježe dječja oprema carini, tako mi teta carinik rekla.
Ovako PDV 5o i nešto kuna, 10% nekih carinskih troškova i to ispadne njihovih troškova 76 kuna.
 Ovo ostalo mi uzeo poštar-28 kuna  :Laughing:  .
Zato mi nije jasno ni što sad pošta uzima kad mi je stigao paket ME iz Canade nitko ništa nije zaračunao, na paketu napisano oslobođeno carine. POštar zazvonio, dao mi paket i ćao arhitekti...
Zaključak -carinice više vole ME od bG-bamboo!!!  :Grin:

----------


## may

ali oni to ne računaju u dječju opremu.... ma ne znam više....   :Laughing:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Čitam u naletima i jedino šta sam skužila je da nema pravila za carinu  :/ 
ME nije ocarenjen.

Čekam paket sa 2 pelene sa eatangelsdiaper i spremam se naručiti 4 + wetbag sa nicki's diaper.

Jel količina presudna? Ili područna carina?

----------


## lucylu

marta ja sam narucivala ogromne kolicine i nikad mi nije bilo nista carinjeno, pljuc, pljuc, pljuc. Mislim da su nasi carinici skroz super sto se toga tice, sve stize u split i nisam nikad imala problema s njima. ljudi ne kompliciraju uopce.
vidjela sam par puta da su otvorili ali mislim da cim su vidili pelene da su se samo nasmijali   :Wink:

----------


## roby

> Čitam u naletima i jedino šta sam skužila je da nema pravila za carinu  :/ 
> ME nije ocarenjen.
> 
> Čekam paket sa 2 pelene sa eatangelsdiaper i spremam se naručiti 4 + wetbag sa nicki's diaper.
> 
> Jel količina presudna? Ili područna carina?


Čini mi se da je stvar u područnoj carini...
ja evo već po ne znam koji put plačam 60, 90 100 kuna. MIslim tri SB poketice i bum 88 kuna. Ove iz Osijeka su takve ****** da nemam riječi!

----------


## roby

sad sam na kraju naručila kod jednih prijatelja u englesku pa neka prepakiraju i pošalju mi kao dar. Stvarno su me već ove oderale.... pelene su me do sada izišle-ne smijem se ni sjećati.

----------


## aishwarya

> sad sam na kraju naručila kod jednih prijatelja u englesku pa neka prepakiraju i pošalju mi kao dar. Stvarno su me već ove oderale.... pelene su me do sada izišle-ne smijem se ni sjećati.


Hm, je li vrijedno truda? Ako se carinci uvjere da je roba sasvim nova, i dar se može ocariniti.

----------


## roby

> roby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sad sam na kraju naručila kod jednih prijatelja u englesku pa neka prepakiraju i pošalju mi kao dar. Stvarno su me već ove oderale.... pelene su me do sada izišle-ne smijem se ni sjećati.
> 
> 
> Hm, je li vrijedno truda? Ako se carinci uvjere da je roba sasvim nova, i dar se može ocariniti.


A nek me carine.... više stvarno nemam komentara.......
J..... ove u OSijeku ne mogu prostiti ni 2 pelene!

----------


## aishwarya

> A nek me carine.... više stvarno nemam komentara.......
> J..... ove u OSijeku ne mogu prostiti ni 2 pelene!


Nije pošteno, zaista. Probaj naručiti jednu pelenu max., ako ti se tad ne smiluju...
 :Mad:

----------


## may

roby, to je već stara stvar da osječka carinarnica dere na pelenama, ja sam se čak s jednom tom ženom prepirala na telefon i rekla je da ako mislim da radi krivo, da pišem u zagrebi tek kada ona dobije od njih da mora raditi drugačije, da će raditi drugačije.
dakle, na zagrebačku carinarnicu ili neki drugi način.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> dakle, na zagrebačku carinarnicu ili neki drugi način.


Po mom iskustvu, nikakva korist od toga.  :Nope:

----------


## may

da, ali tebe već znaju   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> da, ali tebe već znaju


Mislim ja da oni znaju većinu ljudi koji redovno naručuju.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> marta ja sam narucivala ogromne kolicine i nikad mi nije bilo nista carinjeno, pljuc, pljuc, pljuc. Mislim da su nasi carinici skroz super sto se toga tice, sve stize u split i nisam nikad imala problema s njima. ljudi ne kompliciraju uopce.
> vidjela sam par puta da su otvorili ali mislim da cim su vidili pelene da su se samo nasmijali


Ma nek se smiju, samo da ne naplate    :Grin:  
Hvala Lucy, večeras ću napraviti novu narudžbu, moram nabaviti pocketica za jaslice.

----------


## roby

Ma strašno... razdjelila sam na dvije pošiljke i jednu u Zagreb kod sestrične-ništa nisu carinili. A ovdje još opletu 16 kn trošak dostave obavijesti- a lijepo im je  na paketu pisao iznos...
Još sam tamo ufurala s    :Saint:   ali ni to nije upalilo   :Grin:  . Fino ona to sve tamo računala i računala....
A ne kontam -,moja šogi čuda ponaručivala, Mei -tai koji je koštao 70 eura, poslije toga didimosicu od 90 eura i glat prošla.... Isto se prezivamo pa sad ja plaćam danak!!!

----------


## roby

I da, jako sam razočarana Sb pocketicama-tako jadno izgledaju i skroz su od poliestera i unutra i van!

----------


## roby

A  sa carinom su me koštala kao sv.PEtra kajgana..........

----------


## may

> I da, jako sam razočarana Sb pocketicama-tako jadno izgledaju i skroz su od poliestera i unutra i van!


  :No-no:  , to smo ti i mi mogle reći...

----------


## roby

> roby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I da, jako sam razočarana Sb pocketicama-tako jadno izgledaju i skroz su od poliestera i unutra i van!
> 
> 
>   , to smo ti i mi mogle reći...


 dobro, neka je sve zlo ostane na tome........ali sumnjam, čekam još 2 paketa  pelenica :Grin:  !!!
CARI(NI)CE NA DJELU!!!

----------


## may

ajde držimo fige

----------


## cuckalica

> roby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sad sam na kraju naručila kod jednih prijatelja u englesku pa neka prepakiraju i pošalju mi kao dar. Stvarno su me već ove oderale.... pelene su me do sada izišle-ne smijem se ni sjećati.
> 
> 
> Hm, je li vrijedno truda? Ako se carinci uvjere da je roba sasvim nova, i dar se može ocariniti.


istina, meni do sad nikad nisu carinili pelene (kuc-kuc po glavi), ali su mi od rodaka poklon carinili. 1000kn me izaslo  :shock:    :Evil or Very Mad:  , a stvari koje je poslao sam mogla kupit tu za 200kn

----------


## TeddyBearz

Mene su za rabljenu vesticu slali špediteru. :?   :Laughing:

----------


## may

joj sad se ja brinem za neke svoje stvari sa ebaya..   :Sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> joj sad se ja brinem za neke svoje stvari sa ebaya..


Čini mi se da samo određene zagrebačke carinice imaju takve ideje.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## may

uh,nadam se.... javit ću se i na ovom topiku...a na ebayu SVEGAA   :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

> may prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> joj sad se ja brinem za neke svoje stvari sa ebaya..  
> 
> 
> Čini mi se da samo određene zagrebačke carinice imaju takve ideje.


Na žalost, ne.
Meni su rabljene dječje hlačice ocarinili sa 70 kn.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## may

pomagajte, paketić sa dječjom robicom je stigao,oslobođeno carine, ali uz to je došao poziv za carinu  :ljuti: 
traže račun ili neki drugi dokaz plaćanja...
što mi je činiti, što da im donesem  i kako da se uopće postavim? sumnjam da su im zapele za oko nove crocsice...
help! hitno je!

----------


## coccinella

Pa imaš neki račun na internetu kako si platila, zar ne?
Isprintaš im to i odneseš.
Bitno da na računu ima naziv artikla, cijena i tvoje ime kao kupca.

----------


## may

aha... da.. sad sam se čula sa ženom  carinicom i rekla mi je svašta nešto konfuzno...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> aha... da.. sad sam se čula sa ženom  carinicom i rekla mi je svašta nešto konfuzno...


 :shock: Što hoće? :?

----------


## roby

Što je bilo na carini?

----------


## may

napišem na pp

----------


## roby

Stigle još dvije bamboozle-neocarinjeno  :D !!!
još uvijek ne vjerujem!!! A račun je bio na 22 funte. To se itekako debelo ocarini!

----------


## may

> Stigle još dvije bamboozle-neocarinjeno  :D !!!
> još uvijek ne vjerujem!!! A račun je bio na 22 funte. To se itekako debelo ocarini!


možda je malo ohladila od kada je sa mnom razgovarala i meni danas nešto stiglo neocarinjeno...

----------


## roby

Baš me zanima što si joj rekla?

----------


## may

a svašta i ništa..... a spomenula sam i pelene, nisam mogla odoljeti...   :Grin:

----------


## roby

AAAAAAAAAA, stigle mi moje bG što sam poslala kod prijatelja u englesku, neocarinjeno!
samo opet ima kvaka, stigle četiri a ja platila 5! Sigurno su carinice mrknile jednu mjesto carine! Grin . Kome da se žalim???

----------


## may

a prepakirao ti je prijatelj ili? 
bojim se dase nemaš kome žaliti...... ma jadni su...

----------


## may

ako ti pakiranje nije original od koga si kupila, sa računom i navedenom specifikacijom, nikome, a bojim se da i to imaš, opet nikome... ma ..

----------


## roby

Vidim na stranici da je out of stock... a i narudžba je parcial fullfield.... -tako mi stoji u accountu. Vidjet ću kad mi dođe Visa na naplatu jesu li 4 ili 5 naplatili.

----------


## may

a onda ti je to to... vjerojatno su ti naplatili ali će ti poslati ovu jednu kasnije... ajd samo nek nije carina uzela..  :Laughing:

----------


## petarpan

Inače,sumnjam da su na carini nekaj mrknuli. To se stručno zove uzimanje uzoraka,legitimno je ali za to dobijete i potvrdu carine.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Inače,sumnjam da su na carini nekaj mrknuli. To se stručno zove uzimanje uzoraka,legitimno je ali za to dobijete i potvrdu carine.


 :shock: Mogu ti uzeti nešto iz paketa? :shock:

----------


## petarpan

> petarpan prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Inače,sumnjam da su na carini nekaj mrknuli. To se stručno zove uzimanje uzoraka,legitimno je ali za to dobijete i potvrdu carine.
> 
> 
>  :shock: Mogu ti uzeti nešto iz paketa? :shock:


Ma to se ne radi na tim malim pošiljkama, carina uobičajeno uzima uzorke od registriranih uvoznika

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ma to se ne radi na tim malim pošiljkama, carina uobičajeno uzima uzorke od registriranih uvoznika


I što onda rade s njima? :?

----------


## Lutonjica

utvrđuju da li je to stvarno to što si ti kao uvoznik rekao da je. npr. je li pelena stvarno 100% pamuk

----------


## Davida

prvi put naručujem pelene izvana. našla sam na netu BB pelene, 12 kom, free s(kršitelj koda)ing za 192$. kaj bi mi opalili carinu na to i koliku otprilike? 
ne stignem malo više pročitati o tome, pa vas molim za pomoć. hvala

----------


## mis-pis

Ne vjerujem da ti se taj free s(kršitelj koda)ing odnosi van USA :/ . Posalji im mail, pa da ti kazu koliki bi u tvom slucaju bio s(kršitelj koda)ing.

----------


## agata

> prvi put naručujem pelene izvana. našla sam na netu BB pelene, 12 kom, free s(kršitelj koda)ing za 192$. kaj bi mi opalili carinu na to i koliku otprilike? 
> ne stignem malo više pročitati o tome, pa vas molim za pomoć. hvala


Pošalji mail Faith pa ju pitaj... A što se tiče carine postoji vrlo velika mogućnost da ti ju naplate...

----------


## Davida

Hvala vam puno. Poslala sam mail Faith pa će mi valjda uskoro odgovoriti.
A što se tiče carine, koga se to može pitati? Je li netko od vas naručivao pelene u toj vrijednosti?

----------


## agata

Sad mi je stiglo 5 pelena BB i nije ocarinjeno. U biti na pečatu piše Pušteno u slobodni promet bez obveze podnošenja, čini mi se da nisu ni otvarali. Carinarnica Rijeka... eto.. ako koga zanima.  :Smile:

----------


## may

što se carine tiče, vidim ništa se nije promijenilo... :/


_frida editirala dio koji nijeu skladu sa pravilima foruma_

----------


## Frida

Kopiram iz pravila ovoga podforuma:




> Na ovom podforumu *NIJE dopuštena kupnja/prodaja* te reklamiranje robe i usluga od kojih korisnik ima osobnu korist. Svaki novootvoreni topic u kojem se bilo što kupuje/prodaje/oglašava bit će brisan. Iznimke su moguće, no mora se dobiti suglasnost osoblja foruma. Molimo da topic u kojem kupujete/prodajete rabljene artikle otvorite na forumskoj burzi.


molim da se istog pridržavate. Hvala.

----------


## mikonja

nama stiglo 5 pelenica iz SAD-a, nije ocarinjeno....

radi se o carinarnici split....

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Meni stiglo 6 pelena iz USA, nije ocarinjeno, poslano kao poklon. Carinarnica Varaždin.

----------


## riba26

meni bi mama poslala malo robe za mog sina i neku suhu hranu (kao integralne pahuljice)... jeli itko zna jel se plaća carina na to?

----------


## Ginger

SunčicaVŽ jesi kad naručivala pelene ili covere?
ja naručila ME covere pa da zanam što očekivati...
ista nam je carinarnica jelte... :/

----------


## kahna

> meni bi mama poslala malo robe za mog sina i neku suhu hranu (kao integralne pahuljice)... jeli itko zna jel se plaća carina na to?


Ako se ne varam, ako se pošalje kao poklon, nema carine.
Ali neka ti potvrdi još tko.

----------


## Ginger

stigla 3 ME covera i 1 pelenica - neocarinjeno  :D

----------


## Janoccka

Nema veze sa pelenama ali današnji info sa carinarnice Osijek je da Internet narudžbe nisu odlobođene carine. Oni toleriraju do iznosa 150kn - uključući i s(kršitelj koda)ing. Dodajem da su bili jako ljubazni i da mi je bilo manje žao dati 80kn za PDV i carinu nego onih 10kn koje mi je uzela pošta pri plaćanju te 2 uplatnice.

----------


## may

> Nema veze sa pelenama ali današnji info sa carinarnice Osijek je da Internet narudžbe nisu odlobođene carine. Oni toleriraju do iznosa 150kn - uključući i s(kršitelj koda)ing. Dodajem da su bili jako ljubazni i da mi je bilo manje žao dati 80kn za PDV i carinu nego onih 10kn koje mi je uzela pošta pri plaćanju te 2 uplatnice.


a tko je spomenuo da su internet narudžbe oslobođene carine ?????

----------


## Janoccka

Jesam je rekla da je netko rekao da nisu?

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Ima li tko iskustva s izgubljenom pošiljkom?
Poslana je kao obično pismo USPS-om...dosad su mi sve pošiljke dolazile, a ova je isparila...

----------


## makita

Malo nisam u toku, al prijateljica mi naručuje (valjda) pelene preko neta. Kolika je carina za vrijednost od nekih 1500 kn?

----------


## Ivon

Koliko bi došla carina za građevinski materijal? (uvoz iz Srbije) Da li je moguće ga uvesti za izgradnju kuće? Cijena građevinskog materijala je cca 6000,00 eura.

----------


## Ivon

Ispričavam se pogriješila sam grupu  :Unsure:  :Naklon:

----------

